# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Storm cells to the North and to the South passed right by us. Never even rained till the boat was covered and on the trailer. Enough weather report...the fishing was a little wonky with the bite on then off then on again, Produced fish all evening but never had a two in the same 1/2 hour. Got bluegill, white perch catfish and LGMouth. No snakeheads sadly. All on big hair bugs. 

























It was a good night fishing.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------

